# Waco Texas Bottle Show October 13-14, 2017



## nhpharm

Just a reminder that the Waco, Texas bottle show is coming up this weekend (Friday and Saturday).  There are only two bottle shows in all of Texas and both exist as the result of the efforts of individuals (no bottle clubs here these days).  Jay Kasper started this show last year and although I was unable to attend I understand it was a great little show.  I'll be there this year with two tables...some of my good diggings and lots of my not so good diggings cheap!


----------



## Old Wiltshire

-

Best wishes for a successful show Brandon and good luck with your sales.
Some photos would be good, sometimes gives that little bit of incentive to attend in person next time.

​


----------



## ACLbottles

I'll be there! I went last year and I really enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## nhpharm

I am for sure going to try to get some photos.  I will be there with my wife and 6-year old son...usually I am solo at these so this will be a treat.  My son has been going digging with me and so he's very excited about the show!


----------



## nhpharm

A few photos of my first Waco show (and the second annual show).  This was organized by Jay Kasper and really was quite enjoyable...lots of great bottles, affordable table rental, good lighting in the hall, and quite a lot of traffic during both Friday early admission (charged) and show day (free).  Some pretty impressive stuff walked in as well...a skull poison, an awesome Waco whiskey jug, a labeled Warner's Log Cabin bottle, and lots of other stuff came in the door and found new homes.


----------



## sandchip

The skinny kid reminds me of myself at that age.  I hope he's bitten by the bug as hard as I was because we need new blood in this great hobby.  I've collected for 43 years and still have bottles on the brain almost every waking moment.  Sometimes I dream about 'em!


----------



## nhpharm

He's on the forum!


----------



## sandchip

Good!  That's great to hear.  I wish I'd had access to all the information available today.


----------



## ACLbottles

Sandchip, I sure am! It's been a great resource for me over the last few years. I really enjoyed the show!


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

Jay posted awhile back that he has already reserved Redman Hall again for next year. Waco was my first bottle show, I met some great people and got some incredible 3 Rivers* bottles, can't wait for next year!


----------

